# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دندان پزشکی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

## yasi12

آیا کسی هست که دندان شهید بهشتی قبول شده باشه؟ 
بهم کمک کنه؟

----------

